# MetroTimer - New F2L training app



## Zarxrax (Dec 8, 2009)

I couldn't find any timer that included a metronome, so I made my own.
It runs on windows and requires .Net 2.0 or higher.

Download v0.1:* (link removed, it didn't work correctly and the comments include other timers that include a metronome)*

Here is the way I use it:
- Scramble the cube, solve the cross, and then start the timer. Stop the timer when F2L is finished.
- Use the ticking sound of the metronome, and make 1 move for each click that you hear. Adjust the BPM rate to something you can handle. Over time, increase the BPM, so you solve the F2L faster and faster.
- If you make 1 move per tick, then the number of ticks displayed in the bottom right will equal the number of moves that you spent solving the F2L. Try to keep this value as small as possible.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

1. I like the idea about the move count.

2. CCT has a metronome.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 2. CCT has a metronome.



Ah, thats why then. CCT is too big to fit on my netbook screen, so its impossible for me to use.


----------



## jfly (Dec 9, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Ah, thats why then. CCT is too big to fit on my netbook screen, so its impossible for me to use.



That's why what? Also, CCT should be resizable, so that shouldn't be a reason not to use it on a netbook. The 1 hour startup and huge memory footprint are a whole different story, however.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice. Especially the move count.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 9, 2009)

j-fly said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, thats why then. CCT is too big to fit on my netbook screen, so its impossible for me to use.
> ...



That's why I hadn't found a timer that had a metronome.
I dunno, I only tried it briefly, but it was larger than my screen, and I couldn't even access any of the menus or anything along the top, and since the edges were off the screen, I couldn't really drag-resize it or anything. So I just gave up on CCT pretty quick.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 9, 2009)

I like it..

Definitely using it.. Not very much I guess but still a bit.


----------



## 马良 (Dec 9, 2009)

Very Nice!Thank!


----------



## Michiel van der Blonk (Dec 12, 2009)

My timer includes an option for metronome. It is also resizable and starts as a small window...

http://www.vanderblonk.com/tools/talking-timer/

Guess my page was difficult to find...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd try it out...
But it's not for Linux.


----------



## Parity (Dec 13, 2009)

I like it alittle I would like to see my times on the timing page.
and an average.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 13, 2009)

Michiel van der Blonk said:


> My timer includes an option for metronome. It is also resizable and starts as a small window...
> 
> http://www.vanderblonk.com/tools/talking-timer/
> 
> Guess my page was difficult to find...



Oh, I saw your site, but when I read "a timer especially made for blindfold cubing" I assumed its not a general purpose timer, so I skipped it.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty cool, thanx


----------



## chris410 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is great thank you!


----------



## Fenlon (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you for this! It's exactly what I was looking for to help me improve my F2L  What should a good solve time look like in terms of move count? I've only started using it, but I'm averaging 40 turns for the F2L.


----------

